# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  موعظة بليغة للامام الهمام ......محمد صالح العثيمين

## ابو محمد القروي

*
موعظة مؤثرة                                                                                                
قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :                                                                                                                            

" إن هذه الدنيا كلها تمضي، وكل شيءٍ فيها فإنه عبرة، إن نظرت إلى الشمس تخرج في أول النهار ثم تأفل في آخر النهار وتزول، هكذا وجود الإنسان في الدنيا يخرج ثم يزول، إن نظرنا إلى القمر كذلك يبدو أول الشهر هلالاً صغيراً ثم لا يزال ينمو ويكبر فإذا تكامل بدأ بالنقص حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم، كذلك إذا نظرنا إلى الشهور تجد الإنسان يتطلع إلى الشهر المقبل تطلع البعيد، فمثلاً يقول: نحن الآن في الشهر الثاني عشر بقي على رمضان ثمانية أشهر فما أبعدها! وإذا به يمر عليها بسرعة، وكأنها ساعة من نهار، هكذا العمر أيضاً -عمر الإنسان- تجده يتطلع إلى الموت تطلعاً بعيداً ويؤمل وإذا بحبل الأمل قد انصرم، وقد فات كل شيء، تجده يحمل غيره على النعش ويواريه في التراب ويفكر: متى يكون هذا شأني؟ متى أصل إلى هذه الحال؟ وإذا به يصل إليها وكأنه لم يلبث إلا عشية أو ضحاها. أقول هذا من أجل أن أحمل نفسي وأحمل إخواني على المبادرة باغتنام الوقت، وألا نضيع ساعة ولا لحظة إلا ونحن نعرف حسابنا فيها، هل تقربنا إلى الله بشيء؟ هل نحن ما زلنا في مكاننا؟ ماذا يكون شأننا؟ علينا أن نتدارك الأمور قبل فوات الأوان، وما أقرب الآخرة من الدنيا، وكان أبو بكر رضي الله عنه يتمثل كثيراً بقول الشاعر:وكلنا مصبحٌ في أهله و**الموت أدنى من شراك نعله أسأل الله لي ولكم حسن الخاتمة، وأن يجعل مستقبل أمرنا خيراً من ماضيه، وأن يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته
=========
له( لقاء الباب المفتوح (179/2)

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للرفع ..
موعظة بليغة ..
رحم الله شيخنا وأسكنه الفردوس وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------

